# Slap your mama, it's sooo good!



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Ever have one of those dishes that's a revelation for your taste buds? Something you just tried, and like, wow, damn, slap your mama so good! 

Something you either cook or at least eat when you can to this day?

(It's just an expression, I'd never have done that! Though I did ask mama couple times why she never cooked some things and she said she never even knew about them.)

In my case, there's a number of things.

In the late 1970s, it was tacos. What? In northern Ohio, there were no taco stands, the only places to get stuff like that was in the odd encampment of Mexicans who worked the fields in western Ohio.

Had my first tacos there, so good, 25 cents each, I was like 19 and I had like 15 of them. Tacos _pollo, carne asada, _even _lengua (tongue) so good._

There've been many more in the decades to follow.

How about you?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Pizza. Never had a pizza until I was in my late teens in college away from home. Face it, we ate what mother fixed, and you can bet your bippy it wasn't pizza.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Pizza. Never had a pizza until I was in my late teens in college away from home. Face it, we ate what mother fixed, and you can bet your bippy it wasn't pizza.


What did she make?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

My favorite discoveries were Korean BBQ where they cook it at your table, especially Bulgogi, Persian kebab barg, the whole spread, & my Peking duck, the whole spread. Also, tako, unagi, tekka maki, hamachi sushi and opakaka grilled, with two-finger poi. Also my tomato salsa.
Tsingtao beer.


I'm full.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Another revelation is pozole, I mean I never could have imagined.

Cook it, a lot, hope not too much.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Pozole and lengua huh. I make pozole but lengua tacos are hard to come by here though before I retired I drove by a taco stand in the mornings that had them.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> What did she make?


Southern standards starting with fried chicken. Mashed potatoes, green beans, field peas, the most stunning beef stew from chuck roast, chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Pizza. Never had a pizza until I was in my late teens in college away from home. Face it, we ate what mother fixed, and you can bet your bippy it wasn't pizza.


Same here.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> My favorite discoveries were Korean BBQ where they cook it at your table, especially Bulgogi, Persian kebab barg, the whole spread, & my Peking duck, the whole spread. Also, tako, unagi, tekka maki, hamachi sushi and opakaka grilled, with two-finger poi. Also my tomato salsa.
> Tsingtao beer.
> 
> 
> I'm full.


Don’t know what most of that is. 🤷‍♀️ Except words duck, salsa, beer. An sushi


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Don’t know what most of that is. 🤷‍♀️ Except words duck, salsa, beer. An sushi


I'm sure it's around you. Try it!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I'm sure it's around you. Try it!


Might be hard to find……. unlike collard greens, black-eyed peas, okra & cornbread.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Startingover said:


> unlike collard greens, black-eyed peas, okra & cornbread.


Did someone call me for supper !!!??? Those combined are a food group in the South.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Southern standards starting with fried chicken. Mashed potatoes, green beans, field peas, the most stunning beef stew from chuck roast, chicken and dumplings.


Do you have the recipe for the beef stew?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Do you have the recipe for the beef stew?


Recipe?? Are you kidding? Heart, to head, to hand. That's how she cooked.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm.

Guess I'm a Stealth Southerner; I eat that stuff too, along with the rest. The collards and the black eyed peas turned out to be revelations in particular. Black eyed peas work great in gumbo, at least to me.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> Did someone call me for supper !!!??? Those combined are a food group in the South.





Nik333 said:


> Do you have the recipe for the beef stew?





chandler48 said:


> Recipe?? Are you kidding? Heart, to head, to hand. That's how she cooked.


Pant pant pant

(Licky!)

I'm sure you recall some details of your mama's beef stew. Just ate and salivating anyway . . . .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Don’t know what most of that is. 🤷‍♀️ Except words duck, salsa, beer. An sushi


Here's a link for Korean BBQ in Orlando.

I think you'll really love the bulgogi, unless you don't eat red meat.

EDIT: Link added, oops . . . . . 

SHIN JUNG KOREAN BBQ - Home


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

DoomsDave said:


> Here's a link for Korean BBQ in Orlando.
> 
> I think you'll really love the bulgogi, unless you don't eat red meat.


I worked with a bunch of Koreans for several years. Tasted/ate lots of their cooking and found nothing I didn't like. Hail, I ate more KimChi than they did and they all complimented me on my "skill" with chopsticks. I still use them from time to time, a skill worth knowing.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Here's a link for Korean BBQ in Orlando.
> 
> I think you'll really love the bulgogi, unless you don't eat red meat.


Link?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sarab Grill & Ali Baba are Persian in Orlando, Fl.

I personally avoid the "Middle-Eastern" restaurants that end up being less specialized. Persian food is an art.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Sarab Grill & Ali Baba are Persian in Orlando, Fl.
> 
> I personally avoid the "Middle-Eastern" restaurants that end up being less specialized. Persian food is an art.


I think it's a bit like French cuisine compared to the rest of Europe, with that aesthetic for the sake of aesthetics approach.

Middle Eastern is more like peasant food, by comparison. (But still good. A revelation even.) 

Getting hungry again.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is the only site that let me borrow their photo. It's like this only more magnificent and with bread.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The eastern Indian and Pakistani people are very adept at using spices. Again "slap yo mama" good. I've worked with eastern Indians folk also.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> Pizza. Never had a pizza until I was in my late teens in college away from home. Face it, we ate what mother fixed, and you can bet your bippy it wasn't pizza.


I never had a pizza or sub sandwich from a take out place till I was out of home and in college. I only remember a single restaurant meal in my first 18 years and that was when out of town family visited and we went out. Takeout and restaurants were just not part of our lives. Mom made food for every meal. For road trips mom brought food. We were not poor, but we didn’t have money to spend for prepared good, either. Raising our kids we went out for a nice dinner every Friday night. We had 2 incomes, our parents did not. On Friday night the work week was over so we lived it up a little with a restaurant meal and mini golf, movie, batting cages, arcade, whatever.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

What I remember of her beef stew was that we had a large chuck steak (affordable) Browned it in a skillet quite well, then transferred it and the drippings to a large "stew" pot, probably equivalent to today's slow cooker or larger. Filled over the meat with water, bringing it to a boil and cooking the meat until it was tender and falling apart. Added carrots, potatoes, onions, salt and pepper. It all cooked for a while until all the vegetables were done. The potatoes made the water into a gravy like substance.


----------

